# Absoluter Laie mit 6 geretteten Goldfischen braucht dringend Rat!



## purpleflame (12. Nov. 2012)

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder, 

es ist toll, dass es solche Plattformen wie diese gibt . Ich bräuchte bitte bitte möglichst schnell (leichte Unruhe macht sich breit...) ein paar kurze, knackige Tipps von __ Goldfisch-Profis, die mir als absolutem Anfänger - ohne Schimpfen - fürs Erste weiterhelfen. Ich bin vor 2 Wochen in ein neues Haus gezogen und habe in meinem Garten 2 Teiche. Einen etwas größeren: so eine große, nierenförmige "Plastikwanne" (am Rand flach, in der Mitte tiefer) und das ganze direkt daneben noch mal in der Zwergenausführung . Vor 2 Tagen nun habe ich den großen Teich leerpumpen lassen, da sich die Vormieterin jahrelang(!) nicht um die Teiche gekümmert hat und alles nur noch vermodert, verdreckt, veralgt und versifft war und nach Gülle gestunken hat. Das Spektakuläre(?) war, dass in dem größeren Teich noch 6 Goldfische ihr Dasein fristeten, was mich ehrlich gesagt wundert (als Laie), da es sich nur noch um braune, matschige, dreckige Brühe handelte. Als tierliebender Mensch habe ich kurzerhand aus dem Winzlings-Teich nebendran die Hälfte Dreckwasser entfernt, dann mit Leitungswasser aufgefüllt und die armen, zappelnden Dinger erstmal dort hinein gesetzt. 2 Pflänzchen sind dort auch drin, ansonsten nicht viel (Sand/Matsch, ein paar Kiesel...). Schlecht fanden sie es wohl nicht, denn es ist bisher keiner gestorben (zähle morgens ) und sie waren auch recht munter und agil nach dem Umzug. Dachte erst, sie packen es nicht, aber die scheinen zäh zu sein. Ich hoffe natürlich, dass sie keinen Schock davon getragen haben, aber mit etwas Lebendigem habe ich wirklich absolut nicht gerechnet...

Dass man Goldfische entweder im Teich oder auch im Keller/Garage o.ä. überwintern kann, weiß ich zwar. Der Teich fällt aber natürlich aus, da der große eben leer und der kleine viele zu flach ist und da würden sie sicher erfrieren. Ich habe die Möglichkeit, die Tierchen im Schuppen (Holzfußboden, etwas Tageslicht, ruhig - wie warm/kalt es dort wird, weiß ich -noch- nicht) zu überwintern. Da ich von (Gold)Fischen wirklich NULL Ahnung habe , würde ich gerne ein paar Sachen wissen: 

a) Muss ich die Fische jetzt noch irgendwie füttern? Ich weiß nicht genau, in welchem "Gesundheitszustand" sie sind - brauchen sie so etwas wie ein "Winterpolster"...? Wenn ja, was füttert man und bis wann? 
b) Wie groß muss der Behälter sein, in den ich sie setze? Reicht eine große (dunkle?) Plastikwanne? Oder lieber 2 Behälter? (2x3 Fische?)
c) Woher weiß ich, wann ich sie "umsiedeln" muss?
d) Muss ich das Wasser in dem Behälter irgendwie "ansetzen" (Mischung Teich-/Leitungswasser? - wie lange muss das ganze stehen vor dem Umzug?)
e) Wie kalt/warm muss es in dem Schuppen sein?
f) Wie viel Licht brauchen sie und brauche ich ein Pumpe, oder müssen dort Pflanzen, eine Abdeckung o. ä. rein?
g) woher weiß ich, dass sie "Winterschlaf"¿ (Ironie) halten und muss ich in der Zeit irgend etwas machen?

Ich weiß, es gibt auch die Suchfunktion, nur habe ich viele unterschiedliche Ratschläge gefunden und ich bin ehrlich gesagt völlig verunsichert, was jetzt richtig ist. Leider habe ich niemanden im Freundeskreis mit einem Gartenteich, sonst hätte ich sie evtl. unterbringen können. Vielleicht bin ich auch zu besorgt, aber ich habe wirklich Angst, dass ich jetzt etwas falsch mache und die Tierchen eingehen... Es ist ja teilweise schon sehr kalt draußen...

Ich hoffe, dass hier ein paar geduldige Goldfischkenner dabei sind, die mir ein paar Tipps geben können. 

Vielen Dank schon mal, ich hoffe es meckert keiner... :beten

Beste Grüße an alle!


----------



## Wuzzel (12. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Absoluter Laie mit 6 geretteten Goldfischen braucht dringend Rat!*

Hallo und herzlich willkommen, 



> a) Muss ich die Fische jetzt noch irgendwie füttern? Ich weiß nicht genau, in welchem "Gesundheitszustand" sie sind - brauchen sie so etwas wie ein "Winterpolster"...? Wenn ja, was füttert man und bis wann?



Vermutlich hatten Sie trotz oder gerade wegen dem Schlamm genug zu füttern, wenn überhaupt, dann nur noch minimal füttern. Ich tendiere im Teich bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen eher zu nicht füttern.
Sobald die Wassertemperaturen steigen (z.B. in einer Innenhälterung) solltest Du dann ggf. auch nur wenig füttern. Alles was die Futtern kommt hinten als dreck wieder raus und belastet das Wasser.



> b) Wie groß muss der Behälter sein, in den ich sie setze? Reicht eine große (dunkle?) Plastikwanne? Oder lieber 2 Behälter? (2x3 Fische?)



Wie groß sind die Fische ? Bei 6 kleinen Fischen reicht sicher ein Becken. 
Hast Du vielleicht ein Planschbecken oder ähnliches ? Nicht vergessen mit Netz abzudecken, damit die nicht rausspringen.




> c) Woher weiß ich, wann ich sie "umsiedeln" muss?



Umsiedeln dann, wenn drinnen wie draussen die Wassertemperaturen möglichst gleich sind. Also eigentlich schnellstens.



> d) Muss ich das Wasser in dem Behälter irgendwie "ansetzen" (Mischung Teich-/Leitungswasser? - wie lange muss das ganze stehen vor dem Umzug?)


Ja, ich würd so ca. 50-70%  Teichwasser nehmen, damit die Umstellung nicht zu groß ist 



> e) Wie kalt/warm muss es in dem Schuppen sein?



Am Besten so, das die Wassertemperatur über 5 Grad ist. Eventuell nen kleinen Heizstab aus der Aquaristik ins Becken. Möglichst auf gleichbleibende Temperaturen achten und zu starke Temperatursprünge vermeiden.



> f) Wie viel Licht brauchen sie und brauche ich ein Pumpe, oder müssen dort Pflanzen, eine Abdeckung o. ä. rein?



Licht ist im Winter meines Erachtens nicht so wichtig, genau so wie Pflanzen, die bei den Temperaturen eh kaum wachsen, auch in der Natur nicht. Abdeckung auf jeden Fall (z.B. ein Netz). Wenn Du Fenster im Haus hast ist Beleuchtung nicht nötig, sonst nen paar stunden lang ne Tageslicht Neonröhre laufen lassen.



> g) woher weiß ich, dass sie "Winterschlaf"¿ (Ironie) halten und muss ich in der Zeit irgend etwas machen?



Das weisst Du, wenn die Wassertemperaturen niedrig sind. Möglichst wenig stören, Erschütterungen, laute Geräusche etc. vermeiden. 

Bei höheren Temperaturen und kleinem Becken solltest Du einmal die Woche ca. 20 % Wasser wechseln, also 20 % raus und mit möglichst gleich kaltem frischen Wasser auffüllen .

Viel Erfolg 

Wuzzel


----------



## Joerg (12. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Absoluter Laie mit 6 geretteten Goldfischen braucht dringend Rat!*

Hallo purpleflame,
:Willkommen2

da du wenig für den aktuellen Zustand kannst und dir Sorgen um die Goldfische machst, wird dir sicher keiner einen Vorwurf machen. :knuddel
Goldies sind recht zäh aber eine vernünftige Behandlung finden die schon besser. 

a) ist nicht einfach zu beantworten hängt von der Temperatur ab. Über 10° Futter und einen Filter.
b) Wie groß sind die Goldfische?
c) Dreckwasser macht denen wenig aus. Falls der Teich keine angemessene Tiefe hat sobald die ersten Frostnächte anstehen.
d) am besten ist es die in dem gewohnten Wasser zu halten.
e) Über 0° und möglichst unter 10°
f) Hängt von der Temperatur ab. 
g) Wenn die Temperatur deutlich unter 10° ist, schalten die auf Wintermodus. Dann musst du wenig machen.

Das wird schon, wenn du sie entsprechend behandelst.


----------



## LotP (12. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Absoluter Laie mit 6 geretteten Goldfischen braucht dringend Rat!*

Hi und Willkommen hier!

kommt auch drauf an ob du strom in dem schuppen zur verfügung hast oder nicht.
die Minimallösung wären meiner Meinung nach 2 Mörtelkübel a 90l mit 1x wöchentlich 50% Wasserwechsel und 2x bisschen Füttern pro Woche. Das ganze bei 10° oder drunter. 

Habe selbst Jahre lang bei etwa diesen Konditionen Goldfische ohne einen einzigen Verlust überwintert. Licht war vorhanden, aber nicht wirklich hell. Denke kommt an die Umstände vin deinem Schuppen hin - evtl. etwas wärmer insgesamt bei mir. 
Goldis sind also insgesamt recht zäh.  Warscheinlich hätten sie den WInter auch ohne Reinigung überstanden und es wäre besser gewesen dies im Frühjahr zu machen. Aber jetz auch schon egal 

Luftpumpe/Filter usw natürlich nicht schlecht. Aber nicht zwangsweise nötig. Nur nicht mir n Füttern übertreiben. 2x die Woche. soviel wie sie in 5-10 min fressen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Absoluter Laie mit 6 geretteten Goldfischen braucht dringend Rat!*

moin purple,
erst einmal herzlich willkommen in diesem Forum.
Tipps wie am besten vorzugehen ist, hast Du ja schon reichlich bekommen.
Ich möchte Dir an dieser Stelle erst mal  für die "Goldi-Rettung" aussprechen.
Schön, daß es (noch) Menschen gibt, die sich darum sorgen, daß "nur 'ne Handvoll Goldfische" überleben kann.
Ich wünsche Dir viel Freude in diesem Forum, hier wirst Du immer ein offenes Ohr für Problemstellungen und Fragen finden.
In diesem Sinne wünsche ich Dir schon jetzt toi, toi, toi, daß Deine Goldis überleben und
Du Dir im Frühjahr die beiden vorhandenen Teiche so richtig schick herrichten kannst.
Auf Bilder sind wir hier auch immer aus


----------



## purpleflame (13. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Absoluter Laie mit 6 geretteten Goldfischen braucht dringend Rat!*

Hallihallo alle zusammen und danke für das nette Willkommen ! 

Da freu ich mich riesig, dass ich so schnell ein paar "Basics" von euch bekommen habe - das hilft mir sehr weiter  ! Vielen Dank!! 

Den Tipp mit den 90l Mörteleimern fand ich jetzt genial, genau solche habe ich nämlich heute gekauft . Dazu fürs Erste ein Aquarienthermometer und eine kleine Dose Futter im Zooladen. Der Mitarbeiter dort meinte auch, dass ich ggf. eben so eine kleine Pumpe anschließen sollte wg. Sauerstoff. Und ich soll beobachten, ob sie viel an der Oberfläche sind ("Luft schnappen"), falls nicht, ginge es auch ohne ¿ (Ironie). Ein Netz für oben drüber werde ich dann noch besorgen (dass die auch raushüpfen könnten, hätte ich jetzt nicht bedacht...).

Zu der Größe der Fische: Die beiden größten schätze ich auf ca. 18-20 cm Länge, 2 sind vielleicht so lang wie ein kleiner Finger und die beiden anderen irgendwo dazwischen.  

Strom habe ich in dem Schuppen leider nicht, Tageslicht fällt durch ein Fenster, aber einen Heizstab oder eine Pumpe könnte ich so im Moment wohl nicht anschließen. Zur Not besorge ich ein entsprechend langes Verlängerungskabel und dann kriege ich da schon irgendwie Strom rein . Da es ein Holzschuppen ist und ich die Behälter auch auf Holz o. ä. drauf stellen könnte, glaube ich nicht, dass es vorerst so eisig wird, dass das Wasser dort zufriert. Muss man wohl auch mal abwarten, wie das Wetter über den Winter insgesamt so wird und dann regelmäßig kontrollieren. Wie ist es denn überhaupt mit dem Zufrieren der Oberfläche, gibt es da nicht auch diese Styropor-Dinger zum drauflegen? Oder macht man das nur bei einem großen Teich? Denn wenn die Oberfläche erst mal zu ist, ist es wohl auch nicht so toll für die Fische, wenn man dann das ganze Eis wieder entfernen muss, oder...? 

Eine Frage habe ich noch zu dem regelmäßigen Wasserwechsel: Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass man das auch nur macht, wenn es "warm" genug ist, so dass sie z. B. auch fressen und sich viel bewegen? Und wenn sie dann auf "Schlafmodus" *g* umschalten, dann lässt man sie einfach in Ruhe? 

Das sind jetzt viele Fragen... Aber im nächsten Winter weiß ich's dann und mit irgendwas muss man ja mal anfangen   

Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall noch mal an euch und einen schönen Abend!

:knuddel

P.S. Fotos wollte ich erst von dem desolaten Ursprungszustand machen, aber ich habe es mir erspart... Dann wirklich lieber nächstes Jahr, wenn er neu hergerichtet ist .


----------



## muh.gp (13. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Absoluter Laie mit 6 geretteten Goldfischen braucht dringend Rat!*

Hallo und Wollkommen!

Wünsche Dir und Deinen neuen Freunden viel Glück und kommt gut durch den Winter!

Mach doch trotzdem mal Fotos vom jetzigen Zustand. Erstens haben wir dann einen Vergleich und können kräftig loben, zweitens hat Dir der ein oder andere Experte sicher schon jetzt ein paar Lösungsansätze und Empfehlungen. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung! Die haben hier echt was auf dem Kasten!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## jenso (16. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Absoluter Laie mit 6 geretteten Goldfischen braucht dringend Rat!*

Hallo,

wenn du die Mörtelkübel in den Schuppen stellst und es dort friert, wird sich Eis nicht nur von der Oberfläche sondern auch von der Seite her bilden. Ich denke ohne Heizung wird es sehr, sehr knapp. Letzten Winter habe ich unter gleichen Bedingungen eine Seerose überwintert. Ich hatte am Schluss nicht mehr geglaubt, dass sie es schafft. Es war eine Menge Eis im Kübel. Ist aber doch gut gegangen.

Viele Grüße

Jens


----------



## Joerg (16. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Absoluter Laie mit 6 geretteten Goldfischen braucht dringend Rat!*

Hallo purpleflame,
füttern bitte nur, wenn die Temperatur über 10° ist und du dann auch WW machst.
Die Ausscheidungen sind schlimmer als ein wenig hungern. 

Mörtelkübel würde ich nicht nehmen - riech mal dran, dann weißt du warum. Die sind nicht lebensmittelecht. (Schadstoffe drin )
Eine Regentonne ist deutlich besser, da ist deutlich mehr Wasser drin.
Diese dann mit Noppenfolie außen isolieren. Styropor Deckel ist ungünstig wegen dem Licht.
Wenn du, wie ich, nur Nachts den Deckel drauf machst ist das aber schon hilfreich.

Ruhe ist schon wichtig und wenn es *ganz kalt* wird, kannst du mit ein paar Kannen warmem Wasser nachhelfen.


----------



## purpleflame (16. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Absoluter Laie mit 6 geretteten Goldfischen braucht dringend Rat!*

Hallo nochmal !

Den "Umzug" habe ich gestern schon vollzogen, das hat mir ja nun keine Ruhe gelassen... Es ist aber soweit erst mal alles gut gegangen, nur habe ich jetzt keine 6 Goldfische mehr, sondern 8 ! In dem Miniteich waren auch noch 2 kleine. Sie sind jetzt allerdings in den großen Mörteleimern drin... Die rochen tatsächlich sehr nach Plastik, aber ich hab sie vorher ganz gründlich mit Essig und Heißwasser ausgespült und draußen "gelüftet", der Geruch war hinterher auch weg. Ich hoffe mal, das geht jetzt so... :-/. Sie stehen auf einer Unterlage aus platten Umzugskartons und mehreren Lagen Umzugsflies, von unten sollte es mit der Temperatur also zumindest gehen. Noppenfolie habe ich auch noch ganz viel, die kann ich drum rum legen. Aber ich denke, ich werde mir dann doch 2 solche Heizstäbe im Zooladen holen, sicher ist sicher... Pumpen habe ich allerdings noch keine gekauft, aber das lässt sich auch nachholen . 

Ich bin jedenfalls immerhin schon mal ganz froh, dass ich sie alle lebend umsiedeln konnte und bisher schwimmt auch noch keiner mit dem Bauch nach oben :-D. Ich hoffe, das bleibt auch so...

Vielleicht komme ich die nächsten Tage mal dazu, ein paar Fotos von den leeren Teichen zu machen und auch vom "Winterquartier" . 

Schöne Grüße an alle und ein tolles Wochenende!


----------



## Bebel (17. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Absoluter Laie mit 6 geretteten Goldfischen braucht dringend Rat!*

Hallo Purpelflame

Willst Du denn auf längere Sicht die Teiche wieder nutzen? Also, sollen die Goldies wieder in die Teiche zurück?

Eine Arbeitskollegin von mir hat auch mal zwei Goldfische in einem Mörtelkübel gehalten, zwar mit kleinem Filter, aber auf Dauer ist das natürlich nicht der geeignete Lebensraum für die Fische. Aber zur Ermutigung, die haben den Winter darin überlebt, trotz leichtem Frost im Winterquartier.

LG Bebel


----------



## purpleflame (19. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Absoluter Laie mit 6 geretteten Goldfischen braucht dringend Rat!*

Hallo Bebel, 

die Teiche sollen im Frühjahr verlegt werden und dann möchte ich sie neu anlegen und die Fische sollen dann auch wieder dort hinein, wenn das Wasser "soweit" ist . Im Kübel würde ich die natürlich nicht dauerhaft lassen wollen, es ging mir für den Moment nur drum, sie zumindest zumutbar für den Winter unterzubringen... Ich schaue morgens immer mal nach ihnen, aber es tut sich nicht viel. Ich kann sie unten "stehen" sehen, aber Highlife ist wohl aufgrund der kalten Temperaturen nicht *g*. Das Thermometer steht bei 4-5°C, daher mache ich jetzt einfach gar nix  (außer Blickkontrolle). 

Liebe Grüße und einen schönen Abend!


----------



## jolantha (20. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Absoluter Laie mit 6 geretteten Goldfischen braucht dringend Rat!*

Hallo Purple,
toll, daß Du Dir so viel Mühegibst !!


----------

